# TG1 - TechGen Metals



## System (3 March 2021)

TechGen Metals is an Australian registered exploration Company with a primary focus on exploring and developing its acquired gold and copper projects in Western Australia.

Upon the completion of a number of Acquisition Agreements, the Company will hold a portfolio of twelve exploration licences covering a combined area of 986km², located in three highly prospective geological regions of Western Australia; the Yilgarn Craton, Paterson Orogen and Ashburton Basin. The Yilgarn Craton and Paterson Orogen are both proven world class gold and base metal provinces whilst the Ashburton Basin is  considered highly prospective yet under explored and has the potential for major new gold and base metal discoveries.

The spread of Projects across these three geological regions provides the Company with geographical and operational diversification. Upon acquisition of the Projects, TechGen Metals proposes to accelerate exploration of its gold and copper projects and is seeking to fund this work through an initial public offer of a minimum of 25,000,000 Shares and a maximum of 30,000,000 Shares, at an issue price of $0.20 per Share to raise between $5,000,000 and $6,000,000 (before costs).

It is anticipated that TG1 will list on the ASX during April 2021.






						Techgen Metals Limited
					






					techgenmetals.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 April 2021)

*Listing date*7 April 2021 11:00 AM ##*Company contact details*





						Techgen Metals Limited
					






					www.techgenmetals.com.au
				



Ph: +61 8 6557 6606*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration with a primary focus on exploring and developing acquired gold and copper projects in Western Australia.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*TG1*Capital to be Raised*$6,000,000*Expected offer close date*25 March 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Novus Capital Limited and Vert Capital Pty Ltd (Joint Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 April 2021)

TG1 ... Thank God One kept its premium on Day One


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> TG1 ... Thank God One kept its premium on Day One



But since then has drifted, slid, hiccuped its way down to 17c.  A few drilling results coming in now for  Ida Valley gold, and about to get into Ashburton Copper exploration.


----------



## debtfree (6 November 2021)

A quick update ..... up 17.95% yesterday, high volume day, BO of 0.225 line, trying to get into an uptrend? Time will tell.


----------

